# Microsword



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

anyone know if microsword is still legal in Texas? 
I want buy some form an online dealer, but dont want to go to prison for it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, it's not like you smoke them. Personally, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

I know but Texas Parks and wildlife made a large number of plants illegal here. 
they also took the stand of "ignorance of the law is no excuse"
Each plant is $2000 in fines and 1 year in jail. And before you ask. 
Yes. if it comes in to the port/airport customs will inspect it and them come to you because you were having it imported. 
(I ordered two katanas. they opened the boxes to inspect them) 


Yes, I know its dumb. But the parks and wildlife department deemed a lot of things environment hazards. this is all that I could find.. but many LFS wont even try to get most plants now. amazon sword, java ferns and moss.. Sure.. but most carpet plants are out. 

*Fish*

Lampreys, Family Petromyzontidae
All species except Ichthyomyzon castaneus and I. gagei
Freshwater Stingrays, Family Potamotrygonidae
All species
Arapaima, Family Osteoglossidae
Arapaima gigas
South American Pike Characoids, Family Characidae
All species of genus Acestrorhyncus
African Tiger Fishes, Family, Subfamily Alestiidae: Hydrocyninae
All species of genus Hydrocynus
Piranhas and Pirambebas, Family Serrasalmideae, Subfamily Serrasalminae
All species except pacus of the genus Piaractus 
Payara and other wolf or vampire tetras, Family Characidae, Subfamily Rhaphiodontinae
All species of genera Hydrolycus and Rhaphiodon, including Cynodon
Dourados, Family Characidae, Subfamily Bryconinae
All species of genus Salminus
South American Tiger Fishes, Family Erythrinidae
All species
South American Pike Characoids, Family Ctenolucidae
All species of genera Ctenolucius and Boulengerella, including Luciocharax and Hydrocinus
African Pike Characoids, Families Hepsetidae and Ichthyboridae
All species
Electric Eels, Family Electrophoridae
Electrophorus electricus
Carps and Minnows, Family Cyprinidae
All species and hybrids of species of genera:
Aspius, Pseudoaspius, Aspiolucius (Asps);
Abramis, Blicca, Megalobrama, Parabramis (Old World Breams);
Hypophthalmichthys or Aristichthys (Bighead Carp);
Mylopharyngodon (Black Carp);
Ctenopharyngodon (Grass Carp);
Cirrhinus (Mud Carp);
Thynnichthys (Sandkhol Carp);
Hypophthalmichthys (Silver Carp);
Catla (Catla);
Leuciscus (Old World Chubs, Ide, Orfe, Daces);
Tor, including the species Barbus hexiglonolepsis (Giant Barbs and Mahseers);
Rutilus (Roaches);
Scardinius (Rudds);
Elopichthys (Yellowcheek);
Catlocarpio (Giant Siamese Carp);
All species of the genus Labeo (Labeos) except Labeo chrysophekadion (Black SharkMinnow)
Walking Catfishes, Family Clariidae
All species
Electric Catfishes, Family Malapteruridae
All species
South American Parasitic Candiru Catfishes, Subfamilies Stegophilinae and Vandelliinae
All species
Pike Killifish, Family Poeciliidae
Belonesox belizanus
Marine Stonefishes, Family Synanceiidae
All species
Tilapia, Family Cichlidae
All species of genera Tilapia, Oreochromis and Saratherodon
Asian Pikeheads, Family Luciocephalidae
All species
Snakeheads, Family Channidae
All species
Learn more about snakeheads
Old World Pike-Perches, Family Percidae
All species of the genus Sander except Sander vitreum
Nile Perch, Family Centropomidae (also called Latidae)
All species of genera Lates and Luciolates
Seatrouts and Corvinas, Family Sciaenidae
All species of genus Cynoscion except Cynoscion nebulosus, C. nothus, and C. arenarius
Whale Catfishes, Family Cetopsidae
All species
Ruffe, Family Percidae
All species of genus Gymnocephalus
Air sac Catfishes, Family Heteropneustidae
All species
Swamp Eels, Rice Eels or One-Gilled Eel, Family Synbranchidae
All species
Freshwater Eels, Family Anguilliidae
All species except Anguilla rostrata
Round Gobies, Family Gobiidae
All species of genus Neogobius, including N. melanostoma
Temperate Basses, Family Moronidae
All species except for Morone saxatilis, M. chrysops and M. mississippiensis and hybrids between these three species
Temperate Perches, Family Percichthyidae
All species, including species of the genus Siniperca (Chinese perches)

*Shellfish
*
Crayfishes, Family Parastacidae
All species
Mittencrabs, Family Grapsidae
All species of genus Eriocheir 
Applesnails and Giant Ram's-horn Snails
All genera and species of the Family Ampullariidae (previously called Pilidae) including Pomacea and Marisa, except spiketop applesnail (Pomacea bridgesii)
Zebra Mussels, Family Dreissenidae
All species of genus Dreissena
Penaeid Shrimp, Family Penaeidae
All species of genera Penaeus, Litopenaeus, Farfantepenaeus, Fenneropenaeus, Marsupenaeus, and Melicertus (all previously considered Penaeus) except L. setiferus, Far. aztecus and Far. duorarum 
Oysters, Family Ostreidae
All species except Crassostrea virginica and Ostrea equestris 

*Aquatic Plants*

Giant or Dotted Duckweed, Family Lemnaceae
Landolita punctata 
Salvinia, Family Salviniaceae
All species of genus Salvinia, including Salvinia molesta (giant salvinia)
Learn more about invasive aquatic plants
Waterhyacinths, Family Pontederiaceae
Eichhornia crassipes (floating waterhyacinth) and Eichhornia azurea (rooted waterhyacinth) 
Waterlettuce, Family Araceae
Pistia stratiotes 
Hydrilla, Family Hydrocharitaceae
Hydrilla verticillata
Lagarosiphon, Family Hydrocharitaceae
Lagarosiphon major
Eurasian Watermilfoil, Family Haloragaceae
Myriophyllum spicatum 
Alligatorweed, Family Amaranthaceae
Alternanthera philoxeroides 
Paperbark, Family Myrtaceae
Melaleuca quinquenervia 
Torpedograss, Family Gramineae
Panicum repens 
Water Spinach, Family Convolvulaceae
Ipomoea aquatica (also called ong choy, rau mong and kangkong) 
Ambulia
Limnophila sessiflora
Narrowleaf False Pickerelweed
Monochoria hastata
Heartshaped False Pickerelweed
Monochoria vaginalis
Duck-lettuce
Ottelia alismoides
Wetland Nightshade
Solanum tampicense
Exotic Bur-reed
Sparganium erectum
Brazilian Peppertree
Schinus terebinthifolius
Purple Loosestrife
Lythrum salicaria


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Microsword is fine in Texas.nvm,lol.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Thats what I wanted to hear.

thanks!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jerichodrum said:


> anyone know if microsword is still legal in Texas?
> I want buy some form an online dealer, but dont want to go to prison for it.


Never heard that from micro sword but anacharis is illegal here. (alabama)

my .02


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

yep, anacharis is on the list here.
Major problem, is so many things are on the list that alot of the LFS,s either dont know for sure. Or they tell you it is if they dont have it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, not that I would advocate breaking the law....but, if your plants are shipped domestically there is NO type of inspection if sent through the USPS. Not sure of FEDEX or UPS, but probably the same. For instance, if I sent you some micro swords I would do so using a flat rate envelope and they will not open it to inspect it...even if I declare there are aqaurium plants inside it. I had a very lengthy discussion with my mailman before I ever started sending out plants to anyone.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm from Houston. Here is a list of banned plants in Texas:
*Affected Aquarium Plants*
Ineligible Species List*
Cardamine lyrata
Cryptocoryne becketti
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Cyperus helferi
Echinodorus grandiflorous
Gymnocoronis splilanthoides
Heteranthera zosterifolia (water stargrass)
Hydrocotyle leucocephala (water pennywort)
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
Hydrotriche hottoniflora
Hygrophila angustifolia
Hygrophila balsamica
Hygrophila corymbosa
Hygrophila difformis (water wisteria)
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Limnophila indica
Marsilea hirsuta
Marsilea quadrifolia
Potamogeton gayi
Rotala indica
Rotala rotundifolia
Syngonium podophyllum
Vallisneria asiatica
*
Not on Approved List (effectively banned pending risk assessment)*
Ammania sengalensis
Cryptocoryne crispatula
Cryptocoryne lutea
Cryptocoryne usteriana
Cryptocoryne willissii
Echinodorus angustifolia
Echinodorus argentinensis
Echinodorus Osiris
Echinodorus parviflorus
Echinodorus quadricostatus
Eleocharis parvula
Fissidens fontinallis
Lysimachia nummularia
Myriophyllum pinnatum
Myriophyllum tuberculatum
Pogostemon helferi
Pogostemon stellata
Rotala nanjenshan
Vallisneria spiralis
Vesicularia dubyana (Java Moss)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Surprising all the Echinodorus and Crypts on the list. Very common in aquariums, same for the vals.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Surprising all the Echinodorus and Crypts on the list. Very common in aquariums, same for the vals.


Yeah. They don't have Echinodorus Tenellus on there . I have a lot of that in my tanks.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks guys!

aquaticsnerd, you are here in town?
cool
wanna pick your brain about your planted tanks.


----------

